# Audio Issue in OBS with BMD Ultrastudio Mini-Recorder V. 11.6



## smart (Aug 29, 2020)

I'm using the latest version of OBS on an iMac 2019, with a BMD Ultrastudio Mini-Recorder using V. 11.6, and MacOS 10.15.6, before the upgrade to macOS 10.15.6 and when using BMD desktop setup V. 11.5 and V. 11.5.1, I had no issues with audio in OBS, I only upgrade to V. 11.6, because the mac system come up with the BMD name that is was Legacy software and it may not work in a newer version of the macOS, so I did the update to V. 11.6 for the BMD Desktop video drivers, but I 1st removed the 11.5 and then installed V. 11.6 and did a restart on the computer, and when we/I playback audio their no audio there.

and when I go and monitor the audio in OBS it has some static (constantly) but the audio from the camcorder feed, is cutting in and out.

I even tried a different BMD US Mini-recorder box, a different TB 2 cable, with no luck, this only started happing after the upgrade to V. 11.6 of the BMD Desktop video app and driver(s).

and thought it might be the TB 3 to TB 2 adapter, so, I tried it on an MBP 15" mid-2014, with TB 2 ports, but it has the same issue with it, and both macs have macOS 10.15.6 and the latest version of OBS, no other updates, and BMD desktop Video setup app/drivers V. 11.6.

and since I have the same issue on both computers "macs", it makes me believe there something in OBS that is preventing the audio to be brought in from the camcorder because I also test the video capture in the BMD media express app that is included with the BMD video setup app/drivers, and it records with audio with no issues at all, but, I need it to record both audio and video in OBS, so can the OBS team fix this, and like yesterday, because I have been having this issue for a few weeks now and it is really frustrating with this issue, or let me know how to fix this, issue!!!

PS:
incase I didn't memntion it, in OBS the audio meters show like their audio coming in, but, it not there, and it was working before.


----------



## princekhazar (Aug 31, 2020)

I am experiencing this problem too. Using 2018 MacBook Pro 6 Core i9 @ 2.9GHz w/32GB of RAM and Radeon Pro 560X running MacOS 10.14.6 and OBS 25.0.8. I am using the new BMD UltraStudio Recorder which is Thunderbolt 3, and being brand new, I believe they require the latetst BMD Desktop Video v11.6 (which I am running, and don't think I can downgrade with the newer devices).

Blackmagic MediaXpress captures a clean signal with no stuttering.
Wirecast also captures a clean signal with no stuttering.

OBS has all kinds of issues with these interfaces and driver. Audio is choppy/stuttering, yet the audio meters look fine.
If I add the input as a Video Capture Device instead of a Blackmagic Capture Device, the max resolution shows as 720P and I might get clean audio but no video, or video but no audio.


----------



## smart (Aug 31, 2020)

BMD website under the support page  then clicking on the Capture and playback
On the list of devices, then scroll down the to the list of software/drivers and it shows desktop video 11.6 and 11.5.1

I’m going uninstall 11.6 and download and install 11.5.1, and see if that works on my MBP 1st and if it does, then, I’ll do the same on the iMac.

as before the update/upgrade to 11.6, we/I was using desktop video 11.5 and 11.5.1 and it worked out just fine, it’s when we/I upgrade to 11.6, tho!

and only upgrade to desktop video V. 11.6, because on the mac it popup with a window showingand saying thr software/drivers installed whichhad the BMD name listed, as Legacy software, and that the software/drivers might not in future versions of the MacOS updates, so I went ahead and upgrade to desktop video 11.6.

but if desktop video 11.5.1 works then I’ll be using that,but hope if an issue with their drivers that BMD would fix, and if OBS needs to come out with an update to work with the new BMD desktop video software/driver version 11.6, then they should be working on it.

Thanks!

PS:

I have attached a screenshot Of the two listed on the BMD website for the desktop video drivers/software, and I also Circled them In to different colors, too, hope thst will help too.


----------



## princekhazar (Sep 3, 2020)

Anyone on the coding side of the community looking into this? After months of low supply of previous gen hardware, Blackmagic is now shipping their new hardware which requires Desktop Video 11.6 and later.


----------



## thebookfreak58 (Sep 14, 2020)

Hi,

I installed a Mini Recorder 3G yesterday and am having issues getting audio into OBS. The audio is very glitchy and unusable. 

I am using a 2020 iMac with the latest version of Catalina and OBS and the 11.6 drivers. 

It seems like others are having a similar issue? 

https://forum.blackmagicdesign.com/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=119892

If I use the Media Express software to capture from the mini recorder, it all seams clean and smooth. 

It seems like a driver update of some sort is required. 

Any ideas?
Tim


----------



## thebookfreak58 (Sep 15, 2020)

Log attached too.

You can see some audio buffering?? 

Note, please ignore the ATEM Mini Pro, it was plugged in, but not in use.


----------



## JuanBlanco (Sep 15, 2020)

Hello team!

Tried using the BMD UltraStudio Recorder 3G for some live streaming we need to do, and dealing with the same audio issues mentioned here (and elsewhere). Audio is choppy/unusable.

Running an SDI signal into the UltraStudio, and once I receive the signal (iMac, via Thunderbolt 3) in OBS - it's bad. Signal sounds good from the source (headphones confirm). Using the Desktop Video Setup (11.6) application from Blackmagic. Video signal is good. Just an issue with the audio.

iMac specs:
Catalina - 10.15.5 - 2017

Also running the latest OBS software.

Maybe a driver update like Tim mentioned earlier??


----------



## Pawansk11 (Sep 18, 2020)

Friends, I found the issue after trying for the last 4 days.. Special Thank to Smart Member who suggest me to un-installed BMD 11.6 and Re-install 11.5. It works guyssssss..


----------



## tmoney1033 (Sep 18, 2020)

I am having the same problem.
are you using HDMI or SDI? and how are you bringing audio to your camera?

Thanks


----------



## thebookfreak58 (Sep 19, 2020)

It turns out that the "Blackmagic Device" option that is selected is actually written by OBS. So OBS would need to fix this. 

If you choose to add the following device which are written by Blackmagic, then it should work without the audio issues. 

Add "Video Capture Device" & add "Audio Input Capture" and select 3G recorder.

then it started working fine for me :)

OBS need to update their “blackmagic device” option.


----------



## tmoney1033 (Sep 25, 2020)

thanks will try it!


----------



## princekhazar (Sep 28, 2020)

Pawansk11 said:


> Friends, I found the issue after trying for the last 4 days.. Special Thank to Smart Member who suggest me to un-installed BMD 11.6 and Re-install 11.5. It works guyssssss..


Which version of the BMD hardware are you using?

Many of us are using the new TB3 hardware 'BMD UltraStudio Recorder 3G'.


----------



## jluc (Sep 28, 2020)

Same issue here when using Blackmagic Recorder 3G on Ubuntu Linux with 11.6 drivers.

Unfortunately, I can't find how to apply *thebookfreak58* solution (can't find 3G recorder as audio source), but I am going to downgrade BM driver to try.


----------



## jluc (Sep 28, 2020)

Downgrading is not possible, because BM Recorder 3G support was added in 11.6. Previous driver version doesn't support this device.


----------



## jluc (Sep 28, 2020)

As this seems to be a bug, I submitted a report here: https://github.com/obsproject/obs-studio/issues/3511

Please comment this Github report if you have any useful information to add.


----------



## thebookfreak58 (Oct 3, 2020)

Some more hints to help...

Similar but different bug here: https://github.com/obsproject/obs-studio/issues/3277

I have a similar issue, but mine shows a green screen on startup. Toggling the input type fixes it up. See video:









						OBS and Blackmagic 3G Recorder
					

How to get the Blackmagic 3G Recorder working in OBS. Some are having issues with the device type (choose Video/Audio Capture device) rather than the "Blackm...




					youtu.be


----------



## marito158 (Dec 27, 2020)

Any updates on this matter. 
I have the same ame issue, broken sound on OBS audio source Out. Camcorder audio and  BM media express is clean and perfect same as other mention above.


----------



## smart (Jan 12, 2021)

Just an update and to be clear and because it was asked, the BMD Ultrastudio mini-Recorder we have is TB 2 (thunderbolt 2), which has an TB 3 to TB 2 adapter on out 2019 iMac.

and I’m also holding off upgrading the mac to big Sur, because we also use propresenter 6 on it, and don’t know if Pro6 will work on MacOS Big Sur, might need to upgrade to Pro7, if going be using Big Sur, but I don’t want us to upgrade to Pro7 until we have the new cabling “SDI” installed 1ST, as we’re currently using HDMI extender over cat 5e/6 to our projector and I hear SDI is better then HDMI extender over ethernet, so, that is why I’m having us wait for the install of SDI b4 we do an upgrade to pro7, once that’s all done (pro7 and SDI), would upgrade to Bir Sur and it’s supported for/with Pro7, and also updates OBS, I did an update to OBS with V. 26 (I believe it was),And it seem like I lost (or stopped detecting) the video feed, so, I downgraded to a version of OBS it would detect the Video feed, might check again when I have more time available to upgrade OBS back up to V.26 and also upgraded the BMD desktop video from V. 11.5/11.5.1 to V11.6 and see if both OBS V 26 and BMD desktop videos V 11.6 (or newest version) will work and has been fix, yet.

if it hasn’t been fixed then I’d have to downgrade it and try again when it come time for upgrading to Big Sur and seeing if theirs still any issues, I hope not, because, I/we need OBS with theBMD Ultrastudio Mini-Recorder to record on to on weekly basis.

The following is how we get audio to the camera, I believe I had mentioned all this in the OP or a Comment/reply, & if not, here it is:

we have an X32 digital mixer and also using a P16-M that has audio feed send to  ch. 15 and 16 to the P16 feed, all channels on the P16-M is muted, except ch. 15 & 16, and using cable (3.5MM both ends) and also using a 3.5 to 1/8” adapter, from the phones jack on the back of the P16-M to the mic jack on the canon camera, & both video and audio is outputted via thr mini-HDMI port to BMD ultrastudio mini-Recorder (TB 2 version).


----------



## dsa4589 (Feb 11, 2021)

smart said:


> Just an update and to be clear and because it was asked, the BMD Ultrastudio mini-Recorder we have is TB 2 (thunderbolt 2), which has an TB 3 to TB 2 adapter on out 2019 iMac.
> 
> and I’m also holding off upgrading the mac to big Sur, because we also use propresenter 6 on it, and don’t know if Pro6 will work on MacOS Big Sur, might need to upgrade to Pro7, if going be using Big Sur, but I don’t want us to upgrade to Pro7 until we have the new cabling “SDI” installed 1ST, as we’re currently using HDMI extender over cat 5e/6 to our projector and I hear SDI is better then HDMI extender over ethernet, so, that is why I’m having us wait for the install of SDI b4 we do an upgrade to pro7, once that’s all done (pro7 and SDI), would upgrade to Bir Sur and it’s supported for/with Pro7, and also updates OBS, I did an update to OBS with V. 26 (I believe it was),And it seem like I lost (or stopped detecting) the video feed, so, I downgraded to a version of OBS it would detect the Video feed, might check again when I have more time available to upgrade OBS back up to V.26 and also upgraded the BMD desktop video from V. 11.5/11.5.1 to V11.6 and see if both OBS V 26 and BMD desktop videos V 11.6 (or newest version) will work and has been fix, yet.
> 
> ...




Hi, can you help me with my audio issues? I have updated both OBS and BMD softwares, plugged in everything. Video looks great and when I use Audio Input Capture for the BMD Device, the audio levels don't move/aren't read and there is no audio in the feed. Any help would be appreciated. I've tried troubleshooting so many times but nothings seems to be working.


----------



## Jonathan Grimaux (Feb 17, 2022)

Hello,

Same problem on iMac M1 and on MacBook Pro M1 Pro...
I've just bought the BMD UltraStudio Recorder 3G and impossible to have a signal when I choose “Blacmagic device“. So I've followed the instructions found on this forum and split Video capture and Audio capture, but just like you, I have a bad audio signal. When I check on BMD Media Express, video and audio are great, but on OBS only the video is great, the audio is, like you say glitchy, cutting in and out, it's really bad.

I am surprised to see that this bug has been reported several times from several months and it's still a problem. Who is supposed to correct that bug according to you? Is it a BMD bug or an OBS bug? I am using BMD Desktop Setup version 12.2.2

Thanks for your help guys.


----------



## PicNovis (Jun 19, 2022)

I have had this issue for years now. I had to move to a Magwel Capture card with a BM Micro converter. Today I needed to use The BM Recorder 3g as a backup, which is not fixed. Does anyone have a solution for this? 

I run MacBook Pro 16" 2019
OBS 27.2.4 64bit


----------

